# Criticise the person above you



## dirnthelord

So this is one of those "Above you" kinda thread. I made this available for all NTs... 

You know what you have to do right?

now, U maggots, Start War! :crazy:


----------



## clawsthatcatch

I'd like to criticize your attempts at starting controversy. We should be trying to build a community, not start a war.

Also, I'd like to criticize your username because I don't understand what it means and things I don't understand scare me.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I criticize your fear of the unknown. People that don't like the unknown, tend to not like change, and change is one of the consistencies of life.


----------



## Ngg

I criticize your assumption that people who do not like the unknown also do not like change. You do not have strong empirical evidence or a logical connection to base this statement off of. People may not like the unknown but still welcome change if they are given the opportunity to understand and adapt.


----------



## Valiums

Ngg said:


> I criticize your assumption that people who do not like the unknown also do not like change. You do not have strong empirical evidence or a logical connection to base this statement off of. People may not like the unknown but still welcome change if they are given the opportunity to understand and adapt.


You yourself do not have proof of your own statements; you are making a broad generalization about people. I criticize you on using the same tactics as your enemy.


----------



## Ngg

Valiums said:


> You yourself do not have proof of your own statements; you are making a broad generalization about people. I criticize you on using the same tactics as your enemy.


I criticize your for not being rigorous in your semantics, as my final statement was not suggested to be a truth but a possible scenario where Mr. Xl Vii assumption would be false. Thus the importance of the word "may" in my statement.


----------



## dirnthelord

clawsthatcatch said:


> I'd like to criticize your attempts at starting controversy. We should be trying to build a community, not start a war.
> 
> Also, I'd like to criticize your username because I don't understand what it means and things I don't understand scare me.


I was trying to build a better community where people understand their faults. Those who like to be better will change.

There is no reason to fear my username.It won't eat you. To give you a meaning, it means *DIRN The Lord*


----------



## Van

I criticise you for failing to criticise the person above you.


----------



## peddroelm

Every girl has the right to be ugly, but you abused the privilege.


----------



## Vtile

I criticise my self about replying this thread.


----------



## Hastings

I criticise your temperament, you're not an NT.


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for blatant hypocrisy.

Furthermore, the fusion of your avatar and nonsensical user name lead me to believe you are a female Japanese cartoon character waltzing with cacti. That just won't do and I criticize you appropriately.


----------



## dirnthelord

I criticize you for criticizing that what-ever-the-gender-is person above.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

You cannot see that what he criticized was chaos. Let's try to have a better eye next time.


----------



## dirnthelord

I criticize you for not criticizing me for starting something as stupid as this thread...


----------



## Trainwreck

dirnthelord said:


> I criticize you for not criticizing me for starting something as stupid as this thread...


I criticize you for criticizing Appolo for not criticizing you for starting something as stupid as this thread because stupidity should not be the appropriate course for a thread among intellectuals.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

I criticize you for misspelling Apollo.


----------



## Ngg

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> I criticize you for misspelling Apollo.


I criticize you for directing your criticism on an unimportant detail.


----------



## Protagoras

I criticize you for having an aesthetically displeasing avatar... it's too sparkly and contrasting! It hurts my eyes. xD

EDIT: This post was meant for @goodgracesbadinfluence.


----------



## B-Con

Elwood92 said:


> I criticize you for having an aesthetically displeasing avatar... it's too sparkly and contrasting! It hurts my eyes. xD
> 
> EDIT: This post was meant for @goodgracesbadinfluence.


Your signature violates licensed, copyrighted work, for which I doubt you have paid royalties to redistribute. For shame.


----------



## Psychosmurf

I noticed that 1+2+3 = 6 and 1+2+3+4+5+6+7 = 28. :mellow:

Which means that they're both triangular numbers... hmm....

OH! I GOT IT! They're perfect numbers!!! :crazy:


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize you for being the opposite of me!

Crap! Ninja'd again! That was for Clawsthatcatch.

Psychosmurf, I criticize you for , well, where do I begin? :crazy:


----------



## Psychosmurf

I criticize you for being funny.


----------



## absentminded

clawsthatcatch said:


> absentminded, I'd like to criticize you for suggesting that you support string theory despite the absence of good evidence.
> 
> As a side note, can you tell me if I'm correct in figuring out the number patterns in your signature?
> 
> The first one is obvious. The second one is prime numbers. The third one is perfect cubes or whatever.
> 
> Now, the fourth one, am I correct in guessing that they're connected because the digits of 28 (2 and 8) subtract to equal 6? Or is the answer more subtle than that? My apologies if i'm being dumb.





Psychosmurf said:


> I noticed that 1+2+3 = 6 and 1+2+3+4+5+6+7 = 28. :mellow:
> 
> Which means that they're both triangular numbers... hmm....
> 
> OH! I GOT IT! They're perfect numbers!!! :crazy:


Yup, they're perfect numbers. 1 + 2 + 3 = 6 / 1 + 2 + 4 + 7 + 14 = 28 Or Ore's Harmonic Numbers with a constant of...2? I can't remember off the top o' m'head. No you're not being dumb, most people don't know about 'em. My dad (engineer) insists n^n constitutes a "perfect" number. Didn't think about them being triangular numbers, though. :blushed:

There's a fifth sequence implied-the even numbers. There are two perfect numbers, four cubes, six primes, and the first eight numbers of the Fibonacci sequence. In case you didn't guess, I like number theory.

/nerdery

And *Psychosmurf*, I criticize you for...criticizing someone for a positive quality. Yeah, that.


----------



## Vtile

Heh, who wants a cookie. I criticize person who wrote post number 10.


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize you for being overly self-critical.


----------



## Chinchilla

I criticize you for being overly critical.


----------



## B-Con

I criticize you for not even being close to an NT. SFs begone!


----------



## Trainwreck

I criticize you for being so unaware of your surroundings, in typical INTP fashion, that you failed to even notice that yo ass just got ninja-ed, and now you've been made to look foolish.


----------



## Chinchilla

I criticize both of you for confusing me, and the person below me for assuming I am an SF.


----------



## B-Con

Chinchilla said:


> I criticize both of you for confusing me, and the person below me for assuming I am an SF.


I criticize you for not realizing that I was replying to the person above you, but you ninja'd in just before I posted.

Well, I don't really criticize you for that, but it fits better with the thread if everything starts with "I criticize you for...".


----------



## MelodyGirl

B-Con said:


> I criticize you for not even being close to an NT. SFs begone!


Hey wait a minute! I criticize you for dissing your wife!


----------



## Tony Stark

I criticize you for waiting a whole minute to criticize someone.


----------



## cam3llia

I criticize you for...not having a sig!


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

I criticise you for having 99 posts. Who the hell stops at that number? Just terrible...


----------



## Chinchilla

I criticize you for having such a mentally loud signature.


----------



## possiBri

Geeeez... what's with the over-used avatar? Everybody and their mom has one like that!


----------



## Monkey King

I criticize you for pointing out the obvious. Though you're obviously impatient as indicated by your mood.


----------



## dagnytaggart

I criticize you for having a badly drawn obese baby whale in your avatar. 



possiBri said:


> Geeeez... what's with the over-used avatar? Everybody and their mom has one like that!


I criticize you for having a gif avatars. Stop freezing people's computers!


----------



## TheWaffle

I criticize you for being a heretic by totally blaspheming the Lord's name.


----------



## blit

I criticize for not seeing for what it really is.


----------



## snail

Your avatar makes my eyes want to bleed.


----------



## blit

I thought this was the "Criticize the person above you" thread? :happy:


----------



## Steve MD

Your name is an anagram of "Fuck Me"


----------



## blit

No, it's clearly "Fuck em." You're bad at nagging rams.


----------



## Introvertigo

You're bad at bagging hams. Try the produce department.


----------



## Trainwreck

Introvertigo said:


> You're bad at bagging hams. Try the produce department.


Most hams are already shrink wrapped, so I only bag 'em if I need some handles, or if I need to swing it like a weapon: frozen ham for killing; thawed ham won't leave a bruise so it's for extracting information like a rule breakin' cop with nothin' to lose because burglars broke in and shot his favorite cat, or if you're Robocop it's because you're a robot and robots already got nothin' to lose because robots aren't allowed to own things... yet.


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for bringing the robot revolution closer...


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize your elated status.


----------



## Epimer

I criticise you Introvertigo for picking on another INTP - don't you know we always stick up for each other!?


----------



## themartyparade

I criticize you for believing that other people care whether INTPs stick up for each other or not.


----------



## Trainwreck

themartyparade said:


> I criticize you for believing that other people care whether INTPs stick up for each other or not.


I criticize you for being foolish enough to believe that INTPs stick up for one another out of some vain display of loyalty, done in order to silence INTP-loyalty-skeptics.


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize your blog, which doesn't deliver on the cancerous eye sores as promised. (Funny though)


----------



## elhefe

My criticism of you should be fairly apparent


----------



## Trainwreck

Introvertigo said:


> I criticize your blog, which doesn't deliver on the cancerous eye sores as promised. (Funny though)


They take a while, you may actually notice your vision improving for the next couple of years, that's to lull you into a false sense of security about the soars that will accompany the increased vision.

And I criticize elhefe for leaving his criticism open to my imagination. The last time I let my imagination run wild Introvertigo got eye cancer.


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for killing hundreds of people since the invention of the locomotive in the nineteenth century. You douchebag.


----------



## Trainwreck

absentminded said:


> I criticize you for killing hundreds of people since the invention of the locomotive in the nineteenth century. You douchebag.


It's not my fault if people like to camp on train tracks... I criticize you for making me feel bad about things.


----------



## absentminded

You think that remorse is unnecessary. Even in the unlikely even that those deaths weren't your fault, your desire to avoid responsibility indicates a sick, psychopathic mind. Consider yourself criticized.


----------



## Tony Stark

I criticize you for leaving such a meek criticism, that you felt the need to remind the subject that they had been criticized.


----------



## possiBri

I criticize you for not having very many posts... how dare you choose your words carefully!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I criticize you for assuming a large post count means the poster is sprouting inane nonsense.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

I think you're over-critical

(in b4 hypocritical)


----------



## Vaan

yay i want someone to be really critical of me, i love it ^^

also you seem to like the old spiderman and its 1960's anime so thatll do


----------



## Aßbiscuits

MisterLiver said:


> (in b4 hypocritical)


Hey, keep it within being critical, try not insulting. You only have 57 posts, what would you know?

^Vaan, of all the final fantasy characters to choose from...Disappoint.


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for your creepy avatar and for telling me everything about you. Crazy INFJs.


----------



## Introvertigo

Your avatar is jejune and your user name pedestrian.


----------



## Trainwreck

Introvertigo said:


> Your avatar is jejune and your user name pedestrian.


I think his name is rather tongue in cheek. I criticize your brain for its inability to realize that a thoughtful individual intentionally misnomering himself as absentminded was meant to be taken ironically.


----------



## absentminded

Trainwreck said:


> I think his name is rather tongue in cheek. I criticize your brain for its inability to realize that a thoughtful individual intentionally misnomering himself as absentminded was meant to be taken ironically.


I criticize you for sharing my secret with the world! Curses.


----------



## Introvertigo

I ciriticize you 'cause irony is not my thing.


----------



## blit

Introvertigo said:


> I ciriticize you 'cause irony is not my thing.


You're pretty good at it.


----------



## possiBri

That last criticism was a total FAIL... criticize BETTER.


----------



## Brainteaser

You take more drugs than you do vitamins and haven't had a decent orgasm in years... And you smell.


----------



## absentminded

Your avatar looks like an onion with a smiley face on it. It looks dumb. You are also a disgrace to the pokemon world. Charmander can't learn to fly without evolving...twice. Omitting such important details will ruin the impressionable minds of today's younglings.


----------



## Introvertigo

Should I criticize you for choosing a dead character for your avatar?


----------



## Tootsie

All I see in your avitar is illiusion. Are you lying about everything? Are you really who you claim to be?


----------



## Space Cat

I'm indirectly criticising you without you realising i'm criticising you for starters so that you know you're being criticised without being told that you were criticised in the first place...
Now, as i was saying...


----------



## Brainteaser

Get a job, pick a side and stick to it, stop pretending the long sentences mean something, and blow me!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Let me google that for you

Criticize != insult as much as you can. Dude, I thought Ti users were supposed to be definition-rigid.


----------



## Brainteaser

Your emotionally unstable, you like the taste of shit, and the fact that you're a chick is proof that God has a sense of humor... Meh not even impressed myself with this one.


----------



## blit

Leave now.


----------



## Monkey King

I criticize you because in context, Troisi is right.


----------



## TheFamousPencil

Vtile said:


> I criticise my self about replying this thread.


How creative.


----------



## Invisimort

I criticise you for having an avatar that has nothing to do with pencils.


----------



## absentminded

Invisimort, I criticize you for having the weirdest user name in the history of the internet.


----------



## Luneth

I criticise you for choosing Ryuzaki over Light as your avatar.


----------



## TheFamousPencil

Invisimort said:


> I criticise you for having an avatar that has nothing to do with pencils.


At least I have an avatar.


----------



## Steve MD

I criticize you because your fame as a pencil has not been earned.


----------



## TheFamousPencil

Quasar_94 said:


> I criticize you because your fame as a pencil has not been earned.


Fine. You have beaten me this time.


----------



## Gentlemen

I criticize you for giving up so easily.


----------



## TheFamousPencil

Gentlemen do not negatively criticize. I'm criticizing you for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Invisimort

I criticise you for criticising my lack of an avatar. It is quite hard to find an avatar that is relevant to the-


absentminded said:


> weirdest user name in the history of the internet.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Invisimort said:


> I criticise you for criticising my lack of an avatar. It is quite hard to find an avatar that is relevant to the-












I criticise you for not googling 'Invisible Mort' before making that claim.


----------



## Invisimort

I criticise you for not looking at the page that the picture was on. That's an album cover for a band called Enigma, For a song called Beyond the Invisible, In their album Le Roi Est Mort, Vive Le Roi. I Do not know this band, so it would be more than a little odd for me to use their album cover as a profile picture simply because they have words in common with my user name.

However, inspired by your google search, I googled the username itself, and got 2 pages of Harry Potter related things, and a picture of my cat- who is not named Invisimort. My quest for an avatar continues...Maybe I'll go search shopped pictures of Voldemort....


----------



## sjuktrandom

Invisimort said:


> I criticise you for not looking at the page that the picture was on. That's an album cover for a band called Enigma, For a song called Beyond the Invisible, In their album Le Roi Est Mort, Vive Le Roi. I Do not know this band, so it would be more than a little odd for me to use their album cover as a profile picture simply because they have words in common with my user name.
> 
> However, inspired by your google search, I googled the username itself, and got 2 pages of Harry Potter related things, and a picture of my cat- who is not named Invisimort. My quest for an avatar continues...Maybe I'll go search shopped pictures of Voldemort....


I criticise you for being a woman.


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize you for trolling


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for being chatty. Aren't you an introvert?


----------



## Immemorial

I criticise your apparent inability to read the type 'ISFJ' above the name of the user, and having to ask said user if they are an introvert!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Arrgh! Poor woman; you stink of a rotten carcass and look like an armadillo on steroids. I wish you no good graces, no luck, and I won't come to your birthday party. You give me violent diarrhea and I am worse off for knowing you.


----------



## Apocalypse kid

Kilgore Trout said:


> Arrgh! Poor woman; you stink of a rotten carcass and look like an armadillo on steroids. I wish you no good graces, no luck, and I won't come to your birthday party. You give me violent diarrhea and I am worse off for knowing you.


 WOw you are the worst criticizer ever, haha youcall that criticizing? what is even up with your half skeleton remains avatar. you are a shame to all intps, , you posted 1257 times!! you have no life.


----------



## JoniF

Apocalypse kid said:


> *WOw you are the worst criticizer ever, haha youcall that criticizing? what is even up with your half skeleton remains avatar. you are a shame to all intps, , you posted 1257 times!! you have no life.*


"Wow. You are the worst criticizer ever. Haha, you call that criticizing? What is even up with your half-skeleton remains avatar? You are a shame to all INTPs. You have posted 1,257 times; you have no life."

What is up with the second letter in "WOw" being capitalized? There's a comma splice after "ever", and why is your "haha" interjection not indicated by a comma? Capitalize words at the beginning of sentences. What is up with the comma-comma splice after "intps"? You are my grammar Jew.


----------



## possiBri

I criticize you for not mentioning that his username isn't appropriately capitalized either; you weren't enough of a Grammar Nazi!


----------



## Apocalypse kid

my WOw is like that because it looks cool that way. the double commas was an accident, the comma breaking up the ever is because i paused when saying that. And i dont wanna be you r grammar Jew!!


----------



## possiBri

I criticize you for not criticizing me, and also for doing a horrible job justifying your poor grammar and typos.


----------



## kiskadee

I criticize you for having an avatar that looks like it's having an amazing acid trip.


----------



## FRMadDog49

i criticize your probable use of acid, your in intp, dont you have enough to think about? not to mention the fact that owls most definately do not wear snow caps, so your irrational choice of avatar is something worth criticizing.


----------



## possiBri

I criticize your criticism about the probable use of acid... gotta open your mind!


----------



## absentminded

Stop advocating cranial disassembly. That never ends well.


----------



## possiBri

I criticize you for not accepting the fact that creation begins with destruction... with disassembly comes the opportunity to create a whole new assembly.


----------



## Introvertigo

Not with the brain, it doesn't -- brain disassembly is foreva!


----------



## Chinchilla

I criticize you for not criticizing


----------



## Askeladden

I criticize you for not giving me more material to criticize.


----------



## Askeladden

I criticize myself for putting the next critic in a similar situation.


----------



## absentminded

I criticize you for being sorely mistaken. Your avatar and low post count alone give plenty of reason to criticize.


----------



## Askeladden

I criticize you for not elaborating on what exactly is wrong with my avatar.


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize you for not knowing what's wrong with your avatar.


----------



## Ormazd

I criticize Introvertigo's avatar for being far too eye-hurty.


----------



## Introvertigo

Just wait 'til I animate it in color!


----------



## Judas

I criticize Introvertigo for not criticizing anybody in his previous post, although it clearly was the purpose of the thread. It's also impossible to have animated avatars so his threats were empty and thus hold no weight, and were a perfect waste of breath.


----------



## kgw89

Vilen- you idiot just ignore those ppl who ignore the thread. your encouraging them.


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize you for ignoring me -- I SHALL NOT BE DENIED!


----------



## Transcendence

I criticize you for you sheep-like mind. 
Nosferatu or die


----------



## Callie

I criticize you for not welcoming and supporting the weaks....


----------



## Aaron Boal

I criticize you of being unfair to someone that doesn't want to be welcoming to new people.


----------



## Transcendence

I criticize you for destroying my evil plan.


----------



## Callie

I criticise you for HAVING an evil plan !!! Baaad, veeeerryyyyy baaaad !


----------



## Transcendence

I criticize you for your overreacted use of letters and words.


----------



## tuna

I criticize you for leaving your door open. That's just not safe, man!


----------



## Callie

I criticize you for being content with being tuna and not trying to become a siren


----------



## absentminded

Your eye is incredibly creepy. Just so you know.


----------



## tuna

you have strange numbers and shapes in your avatar. clearly you are some kind of mathematical villain.


----------



## TheBeanie

I criticize you for associating something INTP with numbers. 
Hate them numbers.


----------



## tuna

I criticize you for being a beanie, rather than a beanie baby.


----------



## Third Engine

I criticize you for reminding me of a fucking smelly fish.


----------



## Aaron Boal

I criticize you of being in a relaxed mood.


----------



## lylyness

I criticize you for being from New Zealand. That's totally a valid basis for criticism.


----------



## absentminded

Being extroverted is just as valid a criticism.

And your peacock feather is staring at me...



tuna said:


> you have strange numbers and shapes in your avatar. clearly you are some kind of mathematical villain.


They are Feynman Diagrams.


----------



## Kuthtuk

Absent minded people should not criticize others


----------



## Introvertigo

I criticize your palindrome. Mine's better: RACECAR


----------



## Abraxas

I criticize people who are F instead of T.

Obviously T is better. It's our capacity for complex logic that separates us from stupid animals and defines us as human beings.


----------



## Luneth

I criticise you for using such an obscure Harry Potter character as your username. 






(_Not really, obscure>obvious)_


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for being your own worst critic. _Until now._


----------



## Transcendence

Until now? Why did you have to ruin it?


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for choosing a name that abbreviates as "Tod."


----------



## Transcendence

Criticized for being a member of the male gender.


----------



## absentminded

Criticized for hyperfeminism.


----------



## Transcendence

Criticized for being WROOOONG!


----------



## feigned angst

Criticised for spelling "criticised" the American way.


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for the use of Courier in your signature.


----------



## KaylRyck

Criticised for using an avatar from a movie whose title I forget, that kind of creeped me out when I was young.


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for forgetting The Iron Giant.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Criticised for being the iron giant and freaking innocent, loving, kind ... oh hold on a min, what`s an entj doing going around being freaked by a robot .. freaked by an fairy godmother yes, but an iron giant?


----------



## absentminded

RRRoooaaaRRR said:


> Criticised for being the iron giant and freaking innocent, loving, kind ... oh hold on a min, what`s an entj doing going around being freaked by a robot .. freaked by an fairy godmother yes, but an iron giant?


Giant robots are frightening when they are unexpected, just like insects, hugs and Micheal Jackson dance moves.

Enough with the stereotypes already.


----------



## feigned angst

Criticised for not criticising.


----------



## absentminded

feigned angst said:


> Criticised for not criticising.





absentminded said:


> Giant robots are frightening when they are unexpected, just like insects, hugs and Micheal Jackson dance moves.
> 
> Enough with the stereotypes already.


What?

My criticism was implicit in the last statement I made. I'm saying that they were perpetuating stereotypes and that they should stop. Please stop grasping at straws and start criticizing me for something important, like the poor format ofmy signature or my overtly whimsical avatar. I know, my Jonathan Swift Quote is too pretentious, right?

I've officially lost my mind... :crazy:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Criticised for having 1337 likes, when it should be ME with 1337 instead.


----------



## absentminded

You just *thanked* my comment, which is entirely self-defeating.

Also, your *thank*ost ratio is like 2:1. Mine is like 1.5:1. Which means, when you get to 800+ posts, you'll have more *thanks* than me.

Also, this ain't facebook. We "thank" stuff. Liking crap is for internet wussies.

Addendum: I now have 1338 likes as a result of your tomfoolery. Sheesh.


----------



## tuna

you typed too many words broskittle


----------



## Stephen

No capitalization? SJ smash!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

You spelt 'capitalisation' the american way.


----------



## absentminded

AppleCat said:


> You spelt 'capitalisation' the american way.


There are five times as many Americans as there are Brits.

Per the wonderfully twisted laws of democracy, it's spelled capitalization. And you didn't capitalize "American". I'm voting to nuke England again. ...or was that Germany?


----------



## Stephen

absentminded said:


> There are five times as many Americans as there are Brits.
> 
> Per the wonderfully twisted laws of democracy, it's spelled capitalization.


There are more than 3000 times as many Chinese as there are Americans. Democracy says it's spelled 大写. :dry:



> I'm voting to nuke England again. ...or was that Germany?


It was Japan.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Erm, you spelt 'capitalisation' the American way.

And yes, 'capitalization' IS the American way of spelling it, because that's the way people spell it in the US. Therefore making it the Amercian way of spelling it. Geddit?
Your point about 'capitalization' being the correct way of spelling through 'the twisted laws of democracy', as you put it, is an irrelevant fact, given that my origianl statement was true, and I didn't even mention or express any opinion towards which of the two different versions of the word is the most 'correct'.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Stephen said:


> There are more than 3000 times as many Chinese as there are Americans. Democracy says it's spelled 大写. :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Japan.


You went and posted this before I could post my reply to absentminded. This is my criticism for you. :tongue:


----------



## absentminded

Stephen said:


> There are more than 3000 times as many Chinese as there are Americans. Democracy says it's spelled 大写. :dry:


One, Google translate is, in fact cheating. (Though your Google-Fu is impressive, young grasshopper...) Two, due to the lack of alphabet, wonky sentence structure and all-around weirdness that is Mandarin Chinese, there isn't a word that actually equates with delineating alphabetic characters from one another, ergo, they don't get to vote on how it's spelled. Three, they are not participants in the voluptuous verbal feast that is...the English tongue, ergo, they are not entitled to be aware of said vote or participate therein. Four, my Google-sense tells me that 大写 means "capital" not "capitalize". While I'm all for mocking British mannerisms, isn't that taking it a bit too far. Even if @AppleCat isn't offended, I am. Tut, tut.



> It was Japan.


Um...I know.



AppleCat said:


> Erm, you spelt 'capitalisation' the American way.
> 
> And yes, 'capitalization' IS the American way of spelling it, because that's the way people spell it in the US. Therefore making it the Amercian way of spelling it. Geddit?
> Your point about 'capitalization' being the correct way of spelling through 'the twisted laws of democracy', as you put it, is an irrelevant fact, given that my origianl statement was true, and I didn't even mention or express any opinion towards which of the two different versions of the word is the most 'correct'.





AppleCat said:


> You went and posted this before I could post my reply to absentminded. This is my criticism for you. :tongue:


You know, I considered ending my post with "/trolling", but I figured it would be more fun if you thought I was serious.

Well, cheerio.


----------



## Stephen

absentminded said:


> Two, due to the lack of alphabet, wonky sentence structure and all-around weirdness that is Mandarin Chinese, there isn't a word that actually equates with delineating alphabetic characters from one another, ergo, they don't get to vote on how it's spelled.


I figured as much when I did it, and that the word I was translating would not be the same "capitalize" as was being used here. I thought it would work well enough anyway to make the point, and perhaps for a laugh.

Also, your outsider judgment of Mandarin as "wonky" and "weird" is kind of small-minded.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

absentminded said:


> You know, I considered ending my post with "/trolling", but I figured it would be more fun if you thought I was serious.
> 
> Well, cheerio.


I can't believe you took advantage of my blatant literalism D: GAH.
And anyway, what sort of NT would I be to miss out on a debate, troll or otherwise? :tongue:

Oh, and it takes more than a couple of shots at british mannerisms to offend me, don't worry.
The UK practically runs on self-depreciation. :happy:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I'm beginning to notice a trend appearing here. 
A lot of threads I post on quickly get derailed.


----------



## absentminded

Stephen said:


> I figured as much when I did it, and that the word I was translating would not be the same "capitalize" as was being used here. I thought it would work well enough anyway to make the point, and perhaps for a laugh.
> 
> Also, your outsider judgment of Mandarin as "wonky" and "weird" is kind of small-minded.


...eh. I just said I was trolling. Honestly, in my limited experience with Mandarin, it was actually pretty interesting.


----------



## Stephen

I didn't realize this was a derail. It all still looks like criticism to me.


----------



## Ćerulean

Banned for making good youtube videos.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Banning is not a criticism now is it ...


----------



## Introvertigo

picky, picky, picky


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

love your username and am both criticising and banning you for not having the loving foresight to notify me and give me first choice to have it !


----------



## Ćerulean

What an R fetish we have here.


----------



## absentminded

I know you think you're clever and all, *but you're sitting in front of an airplane engine*!

I know you probably think you're all cool and edgy, but all it takes is for the douchebag in the cockpit to accidentally flip the switch just once and you're a racoon's dinner.

...and of course, I imagine someone with a *R*acoon fetish...darn Ne.


----------



## Ćerulean

Does that make you the raccoon spokesperson?


----------



## absentminded

Ćerulean;1507965 said:


> Does that make you the raccoon spokesperson?


No. I'm the serial killer that trained the raccoon.


----------



## Ćerulean

absentminded said:


> No. I'm the serial killer that trained the raccoon.


This is the criticise the person above you thread not the criticise yourself thread. lmao


----------



## absentminded

No, most serial killers are schizophrenic and take pride in their behavior.

Though I did fail to criticize you for your ignorance. :wink:


----------



## Ćerulean

Everyone's ignorant about something; we can't know everything. Fail.


----------



## Stephen

Your name is a color, but not one of the standard Crayola box eight. You call yourself a man?!


----------



## absentminded

The sociological definition of a man is flawed, limiting and in the case of INTPs, degrading.

Upholding this fallacy with your reference to wax stick pigments used for childhood amusement is anything but amusing.


----------



## Stephen

Who uses lolcats as part of an argument anymore?


----------



## AussieChick

Stephen,no one uses typewriters anymore,they are obselete.Especially the one in your avatar,it looks archaic.


----------



## Stephen

Typewriters are big, old, and blunt, just like me. Great for opening coconuts. Why did you take a photograph of a picture? Don't they have scanners on your planet?


----------



## absentminded

Just because Venus is technologically backward doesn't mean you should be rude.


----------



## Istbkleta

absentminded said:


> Just because Venus is technologically backward doesn't mean you should be rude.


why are you wasting your time in this thread instead of being productive and learning new stuff? That is wasteful.


----------



## Stephen

What kind of a name is that?


----------



## absentminded

Stephen said:


> What kind of a name is that?


Probably just random letters. Why are you feeling cold?

Feeling cold is weak. Shame on you.


----------



## rythmol

anime and MLP?
_what the fuck is wrong with you_


----------



## absentminded

rythmol said:


> anime and MLP?
> _what the fuck is wrong with you_












Why do you care? Nosy bastard.


----------



## FreeSpirit

@absentminded: Shouldn't you be in 
your Mom's basement having high school 
revenge fantasies about now?


----------



## absentminded

FreeSpirit said:


> @absentminded: Shouldn't you be in
> your Mom's basement having high school
> revenge fantasies about now?


First, she doesn't have a basement.

Second, I don't have revenge fantasies. I'm too lazy to hold a grudge.


----------



## FreeSpirit

@absentminded

Yo' mamma so poor she don't have a basement.
Why don't you get off your lazy ass and get
her some welfare.


----------



## absentminded

FreeSpirit said:


> @absentminded
> 
> Yo' mamma so poor she don't have a basement.
> Why don't you get off your lazy ass and get
> her some welfare.


Nobody in Texas has a basement. They. Flood.

Then they smell like outhouses and no one's happy.


----------



## FreeSpirit

absentminded said:


> Nobody in Texas has a basement. They. Flood.
> Then they smell like outhouses and no one's happy.


These guys are:






Speaking of Texas, don't you have a hanging
to attend?


----------



## absentminded

FreeSpirit said:


> These guys are:









> Speaking of Texas, don't you have a hanging
> to attend?







Nice hairdo.


----------



## FreeSpirit

absentminded said:


> Nice hairdo.


ooooooooooooo burn.......










I forfeit.


----------



## thesilentzoo

I critique your willingness to forfeit your fight.


----------



## Ćerulean

*criticizes*


----------



## absentminded

...you think you're so clever. Don't you?

_"Oooh, look at me, I'm being different for the sake of being different. My post-modern exercise in textual minimalism will be the new internet avant garde."_

You're going to be raccoon dinner and no one will miss you.


----------



## Ćerulean

Someone has a case of the ulterior motives today...


----------



## Third Engine

You were a bit of a jackass when you went on that LSD trip a few months ago, which was kind of disappointing since you're an overall cool guy.


----------



## amucha

How petty of you to hold something against him that happend months ago!

(So hard to critique someone with a Carah Faye Charnow avatar. _So hard. _:'/)


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

I criticize you for calling the person above you petty instead of recognizing that some people have a hard time letting go of the past. Who knows..? It might have been a highly traumatic disappointment.. maybe that's why he still remembers! :3
[amidoingitright? o.o Can I criticize myself for not criticizing people often enough? -waits for the impending doom of being criticized by a stranger at random- ]


----------



## absentminded

No, you can't criticize yourself.

Show some confidence. >.>


----------



## Altivolus

absentminded said:


> No, you can't criticize yourself.
> 
> Show some *confidence*. >.>


Because that's what INTP's are good at riiight?


----------



## Timo

I criticize you for showing our weakness.


----------



## absentminded

Timo said:


> I criticize you for showing our weakness.


Reprimanding him implies that you share his weakness.

I can smell the NTJs closing in on you.

Good luck.


----------



## RachelAn

I criticize you for having a cutesy avatar .


----------



## ALNF1031

RachelAn said:


> I criticize you for having a cutesy avatar .


Your avatar sucks because it has a hard-to-pronounce word in it.


----------



## L

Alddous1031 said:


> Your avatar sucks because it has a hard-to-pronounce word in it.


I'm criticizing you because you have more posts than me >.< which towards the end of the day always seems to happen however for some reason around noon I normally have more than you.


----------



## ALNF1031

L_Lawliet said:


> I'm criticizing you because you have more posts than me >.< which towards the end of the day always seems to happen however for some reason around noon I normally have more than you.


I criticize you for having less thanks than me! >=]


----------



## absentminded

Alddous1031 said:


> I criticize you for having fewer thanks than me! >=]


Fixed that for you. "Less" is only used when the the difference is one that can't be counted.

You've been criticized...


----------



## L

Alddous1031 said:


> I criticize you for having less thanks than me! >=]


I criticise you for having started less threads than me


----------



## oldphilosophy

Why would you concentrate on quantity instead of quality?


----------



## L

oldphilosophy said:


> Why would you concentrate on quantity instead of quality?


Because this is a silly thread and I enjoy being silly:tongue:


----------



## Kizuna

You are a wannabe-L!!


----------



## ALNF1031

You have an optimistic world view, which means that you should read this quote I have:

"What's an optimist? A loser that thinks he's successful. What's a pessimist? A successful person that thinks he's a loser."


----------



## Kizuna

your judging percentage should be 50


----------



## L

Alddous1031 said:


> You're fat.


Actually while I am trying to lose weight I am actually not fat, in fact I'm quite athletic.

I criticise you for making a bad observation on something you have yet to observe!


----------



## Kakarookee

Yay! Another INTP with an avatar of L. And nickname as well.


----------



## ALNF1031

What the hell? You're supposed to criticize here, fool!


----------



## absentminded

That was sarcasm. Honestly, this is the world's greatest detective?


----------



## ALNF1031

You failed to detect my sarcasm as well? Darn.


----------



## L

Perhaps you are too cripted....:dry:


----------



## ALNF1031

I assume you mean cryptic?


----------



## L

Alddous1031 said:


> I assume you mean cryptic?


I criticise you for catching me mistake!


----------



## Altivolus

I criticise you for talking like a pirate.


----------



## Waveshine

I criticize you for misspelling criticize.


----------



## clicheguevara

I criticize you for not knowing there's an American and a British way of spelling the word despite having a British band as your avatar. Both are correct.


----------



## L

I criticise all of you for posting in this thread before this very post!


----------



## Kestrel

From the way that you feel the need to criticise strangers on the internet, I can tell that you are malodorous and have not bathed today.


----------



## Erudis

You're a falcon. Everybody knows that falcons are ESTPs, therefore you're a liar.


----------



## ALNF1031

Stereotyping?! How zare you!


----------



## Kestrel

Erudis said:


> You're a falcon. Everybody knows that falcons are ESTPs, therefore you're a liar.


I'm actually a pigeon. I like making myself look more impressive than I really am online...



Alddous1031 said:


> Stereotyping?! How zare you!


Your signature is freaky and your avatar causes seizures.


----------



## L

Funny how you say I havn't bathed today when your mood is "zombie" everybody knows that zombie's don't bathe! You have been outdone

On a sidenote...I do not like the new smiley's....


----------



## ALNF1031

L_Lawliet said:


> Funny how you say I havn't bathed today when your mood is "zombie" everybody knows that zombie's don't bathe! You have been outdone
> 
> On a sidenote...I do not like the new smiley's....


The new smiley's what? The apostrophe is used when denoting ownership or as an abbreviation. Explain what the smiley has!


----------



## L

Alddous1031 said:


> The new smiley's what? The apostrophe is used when denoting ownership or as an abbreviation for "is". Explain what the smiley has!


The smiley*'s *have EVERYTHING.

And yea I s'pose I should go read that rule lmao.


----------



## luxurieux

Using abbreviations for phrases that express laughter?! I scoff at this absurdity!


----------



## M1R4G3

Ooooh, and we're all so impressed with the name sly! Where'd you get it? A dictionary?


----------



## absentminded

M1R4G3 said:


> Ooooh, and we're all so impressed with the name sly! Where'd you get it? A dictionary?


...because your username totally didn't get raped by L33T, right?


----------



## Stephen

How original. A pony avatar.


----------



## M1R4G3

Stephen said:


> How original. A pony avatar.


How interesting, a zombie pumpkin.


----------



## Stephen

You can't just drop those cards here.


----------



## M1R4G3

Stephen said:


> You can't just drop those cards here.


Why not? they were able to fit a giant robot in here.


----------



## Stephen

Now you're debating, you're supposed to be criticizing.


----------



## absentminded

His criticism was encompassed by his need to debate, i.e. your hypocrisy.


----------



## Stephen

Oh, you're still stinkin' up the place?


----------



## absentminded

You clean up your puddle of engine oil and scrap metal and I'll gladly step away from the keyboard to shower.


----------



## Stephen

That's my lunch, and no you can't have any until you call your mother.


----------



## absentminded

At least I *have* one.


----------



## M1R4G3

Whom you're to busy to talk to because you never leave the keyboard.


----------



## absentminded

'Tis true, you chaotic card-throwing bastard. :crying:


----------



## Stephen

Don't make me come over there.


----------



## absentminded

Shouldn't you put a towel down first?


----------



## SteamClean52

Stephen said:


> Don't make me come over there.


wow thats so original hey, are you trying to get in to her pants?


----------



## Stephen

SteamClean52 said:


> wow thats so original hey, are you trying to get in to her pants?


I was talking to @absentminded, just like you were supposed to be doing.


----------



## absentminded

...I still can't get over the fact that I'm talking to a zombie robot pumpkin.


----------



## M1R4G3

How can YOU talk anyway? You're a ghost!


----------



## twentyseven

You shouldn't smile while you criticize.


----------



## clicheguevara

The text in your avatar is way too small for anyone to read.


----------



## L

Living in a tent? My what a hobo....


----------



## M1R4G3

Technically speaking, that isn't criticism.


----------



## Aether

Yeah but there's no need to be a dick about it. lol.


----------



## M1R4G3

The lol was pointless


----------



## L

Hypocrit....you saying the lol was pointless was just the same as my hobo comment.

And yes I realise that I am doing the same thing but I figured it'd be best to relate to you on your own level rather than mine :tongue:


----------



## M1R4G3

Nonsense, I was criticizing your ability to criticize.


----------



## twentyseven

Your user name gives me a migraine.


----------



## Aether

Migraines are for the weak.


----------



## M1R4G3

You are blatantly incorrect


----------



## Souljorn

You must have been lobotomized in your sleep


----------



## L

"Slightly Insane Completely Awesome" well the awesome part I am still debating but the "Slightly Insane" I disagree with it completely.....you are not slightly insane....










You're entirely insane, seriously bro go get those fingers checked out eh?


----------



## absentminded

IXTP?

Well, are you one of us or not?!?!


----------



## L

absentminded said:


> IXTP?
> 
> Well, are you one of us or not?!?!


Mostly!!!!!! Got a huge amount of Se however.

Well, are you gonna pull out your brain or not?!?!?!


----------



## M1R4G3

He says he can feel it, no one said he was pulling it out.


----------



## L

M1R4G3 said:


> He says he can feel it, no one said he was pulling it out.


Is that what she said?


----------



## M1R4G3

You have a dirty mind, but I should have noticed that.


----------



## L

M1R4G3 said:


> You have a dirty mind, but I should have noticed that.


Yes, you really should have....especially since it's in my signature, observation could use a little sharpening broheim.

EDIT:




 
Did you know you can actually see Russia from Alaska?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Popinjay

L_Lawliet said:


> Yes, you really should have....especially since it's in my signature, observation could use a little sharpening broheim.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know you can actually see Russia from Alaska?!?!?!?!?!


Your post is fail. You really shouldn't mock such a STELLAR Presidential candidate like that. She has plans to give the ol' one-two punch to Washington, fix the economy by giving it the ol' one-two punch, and reduce unemployment by giving it the ol' one-two punch. With a well-defined platform like that, damn, she's got my vote.


----------



## Dashing

I hate the fact that you didn't just write 30 instead of thirty.


----------



## Wobzter

I criticise you for not critising the poster before you that he should read better because I never said anything about 'the last 30 pages', only about 'the first 30 pages'.


----------



## Popinjay

Orange hair was so last season.


----------



## Wobzter

You're not being acceptive of natural gingers ;P


----------



## Pendragon

I dislike you for pointing out my mistakes


----------



## Wobzter

I criticise you for disliking me for doing exactly what I should do in this thread


----------



## Aerorobyn

Your criticisms suck. Try not to cut yourself now, poor emo boy.


----------



## Wobzter

You're assuming things based on how my avatar looks and putting it in a negative perspective while your assumption isn't even right to start with :3


----------



## Pendragon

You're obviously a masochist. There's no other reason to be posting in this thread so much.

Go and write angsty poetry, emo-dude.


----------



## Wobzter

I criticise you for your hypocrisy in criticising me for posting so much in this thread.
I also criticise you for going so low as to use name-calling (masochist, emo-dude) which is non-constructive (not that it's the purpose of this thread, but it'd be cool).
I don't know if I'm allowed to double-criticise people though .__."


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for going off on a rant.


----------



## Ćerulean

I criticise you for calling pants bossy when clothing itself doesn't have a personality thus cannot be resorted to having any sort of bossy characteristic. Man... I'm sounding like MrBossyPants right now.


----------



## Popinjay

You're the only one at your pool party.


----------



## Ćerulean

I criticise you for clearly not being as good friends with Mother Nature as I happen to be.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for name dropping in an attempt to make yourself seem important.


----------



## Ćerulean

I criticise you for diminishing what little is left of my already minuscule self-esteem.

And Cerulean was taken. :/


----------



## L

Ćerulean;1816621 said:


> I criticise you for diminishing what little is left of my already minuscule self-esteem.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I criticise you for using Se over Ti.


----------



## L

I criticise you for responding so friggin fast, go get a life or something gosh dang. Look at that! A minute apart!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I criticise your criticism of me, as you appear to have answered back in a rather short amount of time yourself. :happy:


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you because that avatar is a little freaky.


----------



## birthday

I criticize you for having clothes on. 



Lol, wtf?


----------



## L

Oops didn't see that the there was a new page, my bad.

*Post deleted*


----------



## Thinkist

I criticize everyone who posted in here for criticizing.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for being a hypocrite.


----------



## JohnGalt

Too bossy ;-)


----------



## Thinkist

MsBossyPants said:


> I criticise you for being a hypocrite.


I criticize you for not noticing I'm not really an NT, and yet I'm posting in an NT forum.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Thinkist said:


> I criticize you for not noticing I'm not really an NT, and yet I'm posting in an NT forum.


I criticise you for assuming I'm a type-ist. 

All types are welcome here. Just behave yourself, and mind your manners while you are in someone else's house


----------



## Sina

I criticize you for not having more colour in your avatar


----------



## L

I criticise you because your avatar looks like it belongs in the summer special of twilight! True blood!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I criticise you for not giving any real reason to criticise you.


----------



## JohnGalt

Thinkist said:


> I criticize you for not noticing I'm not really an NT, and yet I'm posting in an NT forum.


I criticize you for skipping my post and ignoring thread rules. I also criticize the person above this post for not being you.


----------



## birthday

I criticize you for being too sensitive. 

*scoffs*


----------



## Thinkist

JohnGalt said:


> I criticize you for skipping my post and ignoring thread rules. I also criticize the person above this post for not being you.


I criticize you for not mentioning anything about criticism in that post.

I also criticize the above poster for scoffing.


----------



## Minstrel

I criticize you for having an ugly username.


----------



## L

I criticise you for having both an ugly username _and _an ugly avatar!


----------



## JohnGalt

I criticize you for being an I and not, like, talking to people


----------



## L

I criticise you because if you knew me at all you would know that I talk to multiple people that I don't know in the course of the day, and that usually I am the one starting conversations (mostly just to learn more about people, but the point still stands!). 

Tsk! Typism son.....typism....


----------



## TheBoss

L_Lawliet said:


> Tsk! Typism son.....typism....


I criticize you for being condescending. Tsk, tsk :laughing:


----------



## L

An ENTJ criticising me for being condescending :dry: that's so stereotypical it's not even funny....


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for criticising one of my fellow ENTJs.


----------



## Pride49

I criticize the fact that you take personality tests so seriously as to actually use that as leverage in an argument.


----------



## Pride49

I criticize the one above my first one for posting at the exact same time.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I critcise you for posting twice.


----------



## Pride49

You spelt crit isize rong.


----------



## MsBossyPants

My brain works faster than my fingers.

What's your excuse?


----------



## Pride49

I truly criticize you for making that posting the complaint that I posted twice when you should also complain about yourself and others for posting more than once. I criticize your non specificness. And everyone for that matter spelling criticize wrong when they can right click the word and edit it.


----------



## Pride49

To reply to the other message, my excuse was to create a lightening of the moment comment by making the joke of me spelling it wrong in which most society based morons would agree it does just that. I criticize you for acknowledging that as a different reason which resides in the obvious SMART way to say how that it was my simple foolishness of stupidity is why I spelled that wrong. Also, I critize you for Saying your brain works faster noting the lack of comment in the posting.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for posting again before I could post my reply.


----------



## MsBossyPants

DeathCab said:


> I hear ENTJs make great strippers....


I criticise you because that wasn't a criticism, just a lame attempt at humor.


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise myself for spending way too much time on this thread. LOL


----------



## Pride49

I criticize everyone else for not posting. Ms. bossy pants bores me.


----------



## JohnGalt

I criticize you for using the word "criticize" in your criticism, like another sheep


----------



## pneuma

Serial commas should be strictly avoided.


----------



## JohnGalt

You don't even have a personality type. Robot


----------



## Inveniet

Someone has read too much Atlas Shrugged...


----------



## MsBossyPants

hornet said:


> Someone has read too much Atlas Shrugged...


So have you ... or you wouldn't get the reference.


----------



## L

MsBossyPants said:


> So have you ... or you wouldn't get the reference.


Or perhaps you never actually thought of one and just wanted to sound cool?


----------



## Arbite

Your hair is far to pointy.


----------



## Intermundia

^ makes a physical judgement on a person via his or her avatar.
petty judgement about appearance
posting in this thread (also guilty)


----------



## Zerosum

I criticise you for having a paradoxical sig!


----------



## 27377

oh em gee. funniest thread EVER. LOL.


----------



## Wasp

Considering you took the time to type "oh em gee" couldn't you have just typed what it stood for? The abbreviation typed out is equal to the number of characters in the real meaning, it clearly wasn't required.


----------



## slime

i criticize you for your wordiness.


----------



## L

I critize you for having the exact same number of thanks as posts!


----------



## Goat

I criticize your avatar due to the remarkably high frequency of L sightings in the INTP forums. It gets tiring.


----------



## Master of Visibility

I criticize you for not voicing your distaste towards a certain individual, but instead their avatar.


----------



## L

*sniff* thank you.....

Your avatar sucks :tongue:


----------



## Master of Visibility

Oh, it's on! :tongue:

I criticize you for harming my confidence when criticizing people.


----------



## sly

Master of Visibility said:


> Oh, it's on! :tongue:
> 
> I criticize you for harming my confidence when criticizing people.


 I criticize you for reminding me how Le deuce(was it?) died by the sword of his brown-haired friend.

A dreadful moment indeed.


----------



## Goat

I criticise the uncapitalised s in your username.


----------



## Wasp

"I criticise" _everyone_ above me who started their criticism with "i criticise." How simple and not very creative.


----------



## Ace Face

I find your criticism of criticism to be shallow and pedantic.


----------



## Thinkist

You have been criticized of having less thanks than posts /guilty


----------



## Ace Face

You are being criticized for your grammatical error. You should have said, "fewer."


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler

You are being criticized for your grammatical error. Specifically, you are being criticized for your improper use of quotation marks. It should be "fewer". The full stop should be after the end quotation mark, your statement is not speech.


----------



## L

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> You are being criticized for your grammatical error. Specifically, you are being criticized for your improper use of quotation marks. It should be "fewer". The full stop should be after the end quotation mark, your statement is not speech.


----------



## Riverlioness

dirnthelord said:


> So this is one of those "Above you" kinda thread. I made this available for all NTs...
> 
> You know what you have to do right?
> 
> now, U maggots, Start War! :crazy:


Nobody is above me, nobody is below me.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

Riverlioness said:


> Nobody is above me, nobody is below me.


You obviously suffer from brain damage for failing to realize that I transcend you, while simultaneously being below you.


----------



## Sammiches

CosmicJalapeno said:


> You obviously suffer from brain damage for failing to realize that I transcend you, while simultaneously being below you.


 You obviously fail to acknowledge that your subject might be a solipsist.


----------



## dirnthelord

I forgot that I started this thread. 

Hey, you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!


----------



## Dashing

dirnthelord said:


> I forgot that I started this thread.
> 
> Hey, you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!


>Hey, you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!
>you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!
>one above me,you gotta start 
>me,you


----------



## dirnthelord

Dashing said:


> >Hey, you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!
> >you, the one above me,you gotta start thanking more!
> >one above me,you gotta start
> >me,you


 You have to make sense!


----------



## Dashing

You didn't put a space after the comma.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Thank you for giving me a brilliant opportunity. Much appreciated. You lost the opportunity to accuse dirnthelord of double standards. He makes a post telling the post prior to start thanking more and yet doesn`t set a very good example does he tut.


----------



## LifeUnderTheSheets_ENTP

Hey you, above me...
less I**J, more E**P.


----------



## Riverlioness

LifeUnderTheSheets_ENTP said:


> Hey you, above me...
> less I**J, more E**P.


Hey you, try a little less bologna in that sandwich.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Riverlioness, you n00b.

There, I did it.. Owww, my Fi is killing me... *dies inside*


----------



## Ćerulean

Oh cuz 9 looks like a G... I get it. >.<


----------



## Oleas

I criticize you for watching (and liking!!!) Pokémon. Bad, bad ida, my friend.


----------



## Ćerulean

Banned for not liking pokemon. Wrong thread oops. Banned anyway.


----------



## L

Banned for not protecting pikachu better!

Ahhhh.....great memories there.... I used to love pokemon.


----------



## TheBoss

I criticize you for completely missing the point of hereby thread that is TO CRITICIZE and NOT to ban!


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Look you make a good point about the previous 2 posts ... but really if you are an entj and pride yourself in organising then sort out your body hidding space!


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler

I can't believe no-one criticised me looool what the hell happened after my post??


----------



## MsBossyPants

Hey, "Copernicus" ... the earth doesn't revolve around you, it revolves around the sun.

This thread doesn't revolve around you either.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

That`s as may be but you have been prancing around with a seductive whip in your hand , meandering through a very relevant thread ripe for the above poster to receive a good whipping by you - and here we are still waiting! Bend over and take whats due!


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for trying to tell me what to do.
If you want to see anyone whipped, bring your own whip and do it yourself. 
I'll use my whip if and when I see fit, without any input from you, thank you very much.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I critcise you for making me splurp out my coffee not just once but over and over - now as an Executive I require that you send someone to clean it up >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticise you for not realizing that instead of criticising each other, we should get together, join forces, and take over the world.
After all.... "well-behaved women seldom make history".


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

yeah I like it - quickly stops herself remembering I need to slip in a ctiticism somewhere - but then gets excited about whipping this lot into shape ...
criticism - all talk no action lol


----------



## TheBoss

I criticize you for being so easily persuaded/lenient to delegate authority - even through sharing.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I criticize you for intuiting this possibility but not supplying your thinking process so as to enable me to give a point by point criticism lol


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler

MsBossyPants said:


> Hey, "Copernicus" ... the earth doesn't revolve around you, it revolves around the sun.
> 
> This thread doesn't revolve around you either.


The thread doesn't revolve around me, but the point of the thread disappeared
Oh and if "Copernicus" was being spinned on a chair and got up, then the earth would be revolving around him


----------



## Nasmoe

You look like a firefighter who started a fire. You one crazy mofo.


----------



## L

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> The thread doesn't revolve around me, but the point of the thread disappeared
> Oh and if "Copernicus" was being spinned on a chair and got up, then the earth would be revolving around him





Nasmoe said:


> You look like a firefighter who started a fire. You one crazy mofo.


I be hatin' on you both for skipping poor @RRRoooaaaRRR


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler

Lol fine...i criticize @_RRRoooaaaRRR for criticizing @TheBoss for not giving her anything to criticize...._


----------



## dirnthelord

lol stop saying "I Criticize ...." all the time.

2 + 2 = 2 - 6 * -1


----------



## Empecinado

You lose rationality when you're after a girl.

:ninja:


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

:tongue:Not understanding the whole point of sexual urges is to lose rationality


----------



## MiGoreng

I criticize @RRRoooaaaRRR for having an annoyingly large signature and a name that's easier to copy and paste than type


----------



## TheBoss

I criticize you for debating having two completely irrelevant types in your sig and having a 3rd!!!! under your name. Preposterous.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Hey, @TheBoss, 

Are you EVER going to get around to killing Budd, Elle, and Bill? That to do list has been unfinished for a while now


----------



## TheBoss

I do in Part 2 =]

I criticize you for....being named MsBossy*Pants* and yet having an avatar in a skirt. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## MsBossyPants

TheBoss said:


> I do in Part 2 =]
> 
> I criticize you for....being named MsBossy*Pants* and yet having an avatar in a skirt. Tsk Tsk.


LOL 

I criticize you for not realizing that MsBossySkirt would sound kinda dorky, and for not cutting me some slack for dressing her festively. She'll be back in her usual getup after the holidays


----------



## MiGoreng

I criticize you for dressing like Mrs. Clause three whole weeks before Christmas!

(@TheBoss, 
Also, I'm 90% sure I'm an ENTP, but I've noticed I think externally a lot, so I'm doing some research into it. If it turns out I AM a Te thinker, the two types listed in my signature are the only other possibilities. So they're not irrelevant at all )


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Criticized for having an annoyingly long non criticizing reason for making this post


----------



## MiGoreng

I criticize you for not finding my criticism of MsBossyPants in my earlier post critical enough XP


----------



## MsBossyPants

I criticize you for talking about me behind my back.


----------



## Ćerulean

Banned for having paranoia.


----------



## Chloerson

Oh, but it is very alive. And you have L in your avatar, and in your username. Excessive? I think yes.


----------



## L

Excessive?? I think not! It is merely being consistant, I forgive you for not being able to tell the difference :wink:


----------



## Chloerson

Well, it's good to know that I'm forgiven. And thanks for that, haha. Is saying that I can't tell the difference between consistence and excess your criticism this round? It's quite weak. :tongue:


----------



## L

I would think the word "subtle" actually, way to pick up on it <sarcasm>

:laughing:


----------



## Chloerson

Subtle, weak, same thing. I noted your unnecessary use of <> (I actually don't know what those are technically called). :laughing:


----------



## pneuma

Are those even sentences?


----------



## waauw

Are we supposed to write proper sentences on an internet forum?


----------



## Pianoasis

niceavatarbro


----------



## Richard

Pianoasis said:


> niceavatarbro


Fear not the spacebar, for it is your friend.


----------



## L

So is photoshop you crazed serial killer! 

Put those eyes away!!!!


----------



## L

Don't be such a fuddy duddy.


----------



## MyName

Being a fuddy duddy is a lifestyle choice, be more open minded.


----------



## L

Perhaps you should be more open minded to having more fun? Hippocrit:laughing:


----------



## GhostProtagonist

You spelled hypocrite wrong.


----------



## ENTJam

Grammar-nazi...


----------



## MsBossyPants

Used in any context, the word "Nazi" is offensive.


----------



## waauw

The word "Nazi" can also refer to the Annunaki's, a race of aliens in which some 2012 doomsday believers believe in.


----------



## MyName

Are you bringing up all that 2012 nonsense again? How lame


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I criticize you for continuing this thread as if it were an argument clinic.


----------



## L

Isn't it though?


----------



## LotusBlossom

ewwwiiiie lookie at all those icky pink hearts on your sig!


----------



## Stephen

Those are Fi hearts! :shocked: Criticized for imitating Audrey Kawasaki but outdoing her on the cute factor by using bunnies.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Stephen said:


> A cat meme avatar. How unique.





> ewwwiiiie lookie at all those icky pink hearts on your sig!


I criticize the above for not coming even close to making a criticism!


----------



## cue5c

Really? An Einstein quote proclaiming intuitives the messiahs of human thinking? 

Pah.


----------



## Pride49

I criticize you for thinking just because someone has a dragon photo means it gives them that power. These are photos anyway!


----------



## L

Pride49 said:


> I criticize you for thinking just because someone has a *dragon photo* means it gives them that power. These are photos anyway!


----------



## Pianoasis

Futurama sucks!


----------



## L

Pianoasis said:


> Futurama sucks!


----------



## GhostProtagonist

I criticize you for letting your dragons die. That's neglect.


----------



## cue5c

Um, excuse me? Well, you see, your avatar is nice and all, but uh-- _THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN._


----------



## saintmelmonie

That was hardly a post-worthy critique. Anyone could have scrounged that up.


----------



## Stephen

Are you even a real saint?


----------



## Dashing

Are you even really made of metal?


----------



## Stephen

Where's your skin?


----------



## taptap

How many keyboards have you smashed with your metal fingers lately, Stephen?


----------



## cue5c

You and your memes. Ever notice what that word's made up of? Me. It's no surprise a narcissist like yourself would be into that sort of thing.


----------



## ENTJam

OBJECTION! You, sir, have no substantial evidence to support your claim!

Lawyer'd.


----------



## saintmelmonie

No one is going to take you seriously without an avatar. **shakes head**


----------



## taptap

No one will ever take you seriously with a mere 22 post count. **smh**


----------



## Richard

Quality over quantity, good sir.


----------



## ENTJam

I criticise you for making nice criticism.

We're suppose to burst this thread with FLAMES OF HATE, not... hmm... waters of politeness?


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for confusing criticism with hate.


----------



## ENTJam

Criticised for misinterpreting my post.


----------



## Stephen

Criticized because you know what... you're right.


----------



## legallyblonde502

HAHA! The lack of NFs on this thread :tongue:


@Stephen - Criticized for posting so much and, therefore, wanting so much criticism!


----------



## legallyblonde502

^Criticized for using an emoticon!


----------



## legallyblonde502

Criticized for criticizing self!


----------



## taptap

I criticize you for sucking at criticizing people AND failing to recognize the token NF in this thread(me). That's two. One more and your out!


----------



## Richard

taptap said:


> One more and *your* out!


You make it too easy.


----------



## taptap

Look at the grammer nazi!


----------



## ENTJam

taptap said:


> Look at the gramm*e*r nazi!


Say whaaaat?


----------



## taptap

goguapsy said:


> Say whaaaat?


 Oh look, a spelling nazzi!


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I criticize the use of the term Nazi as a noun to describe an attitude. This criticism is based on a personal opinion of mine that using the noun NAZI - which has a very specific meaning, and refers to a political attitude of suppression and dictatorship and included the calculate destruction of a specific creed by use of gas chambers - is probably too sensitive to attach to the more playful mood of this Thread.


----------



## ENTJam

@taptap good one hahaha did you plan that before posting "grammer nazi"? hashsahhsahsa

On thread:
I criticize you for criticizing the term "Nazi" for not being a part of the playful mood of this thread. You are supposed to criticize the person above you, not the noun said person used, unless you are criticizing the choice of noun - however, you were pretty clear you were criticizing the noun becoming an adjective, not taptap.


----------



## taptap

Yes I did plan that. :crazy:

And I criticize you for being a criticism nazi. :laughing:


----------



## Moon_Child

@taptap You're crazy.

I can't criticize you because what is there to criticize about a person that makes me laugh? 

Sorry, I broke the thread v.v


----------



## taptap

Moon_Child said:


> Grammar, not grammer.


 The spelling nazzis are everywhere!








EDIT: @_Moon_Child_ Now you changed your criticism into a compliment, dats noe phun. :laughing:


----------



## Moon_Child

taptap said:


> The spelling nazzis are everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @_Moon_Child_ Now you changed your criticism into a compliment, dats noe phun. :laughing:


It seems that other people's comments went through before mine did. I was too late. They took my spot. So I lost my chance to shine. PerC (or my internet) was weird, as I changed my comment awhile ago. You should have seen it changed  Oh well.


----------



## L

moon_child said:


> you should have seen it changed  oh well.


*No! You *should have been faster!!!

EDIT: awwwwwwwwwwwww wtf????? Why does PerC kill any kind of caps lock, graphs I make by hand in here, and pretty much everything else that is fun????

@_PersonalityCafe_ -
You are being criticized for not allowing such things! Shame on you...

DOUBLE EDIT: :shocked: PerC is a real person who got banned! Lmao

And why does it leave my "EDIT"'s capitalized but not my original freaking post?!?!?!?!?!:angry:


----------



## legallyblonde502

L_Lawliet said:


> *No! You *should have been faster!!!
> 
> EDIT: awwwwwwwwwwwww wtf????? Why does PerC kill any kind of caps lock, graphs I make by hand in here, and pretty much everything else that is fun????
> 
> @_PersonalityCafe_ -
> You are being criticized for not allowing such things! Shame on you...
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: :shocked: PerC is a real person who got banned! Lmao
> 
> And why does it leave my "EDIT"'s capitalized but not my original freaking post?!?!?!?!?!:angry:


Criticized for poor formatting. Bolding, underlining, and italicizing should _never_ be used all together.


----------



## taptap

Criticized for thinking that ordinary human beings can reach the sacred network.


----------



## L

As if you know anything about a "secret psychic network" you're just posturing, just like when you claimed you were psychic (epic fail there).

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

EDIT: speaking of epic fails and lots of laughing faces....


----------



## Pianoasis

Criticized for having nothing of interest in your signature.


----------



## Kestrel

Praised for liking Oasis.

Wait, I'm doing this thread wrong, aren't I?


----------



## Pianoasis

Praised for praising me for liking Oasis!


----------



## Stephen

Praised for participating an interesting mid-thread twist!


----------



## ENTJam

Criticised for posting a picture of a guy I don't recognize (thus making your post un-praisable by me).


----------



## Lindsey

Criticized for not recognizing an obvious joke.


----------



## taptap

Criticized for laughing at a picture of a random bro.


----------



## Pianoasis

Criticized for not recognizing who M. Night Shyamalan is


----------



## taptap

Criticized for making aware of the fact that I didn't recognize the director and writer of the Sixth Sense. The investors of our company wont like this, Piano. Not one bit, sir. Oh no, not at all.


----------



## MsBossyPants

criticized for caring what others think


----------



## ENTJam

Criticised for lacking Fe.


----------



## taptap

Criticized for requiring Fe from a Te-dom, the type that has the weakest Fe of all. Maybe you were thinking of Fi?


----------



## ENTJam

Haha actually I just associate Fe w/ social norms... If Fi has the same logic, then yeah, that's what I meant.

+ One can develop cognitive functions!


----------



## taptap

All true, but.. Criticized for forgetting to criticize me.. :crazy:


----------



## L

Criticized for being a masochist!


----------



## taptap

Criticized for suppressing your own inner masochist.


----------



## L

*sniff* it's true!!!

:crying:

Damn you! You perpetuating lust of self loathing! 

@_taptap_ 
How dare you notice! How dare you!


----------



## ENTJam

@taptap I criticised you on the grounds that you forgot he could develop cognitive functions.

On thread:
Criticised for taking offense at his sincere, honest observation.


----------



## Kisshoten

Why don't you just stop being all proper and get on with criticizing the person above you?...

*mumbles* _dumb robot..._


----------



## legallyblonde502

MsBossyPants said:


> Maybe you should put his post in your sig then. (I'm jealous)


No one will EVER top you, mi amiga









*insert creepy look of adoration here*


----------



## Kisshoten

Why won't anybody just criticize anybody else on this thread?!

GAH!!!


----------



## MsBossyPants

All right-y, then....... 

I criticize you for being such a bossypants. That's my job.


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for allowing your job to be outsourced.


----------



## Kisshoten

I criticize you for being so fast...

*mumbles* _dumb fast robot_


----------



## Stephen

Dante said:


> I criticize you for being so fast...
> 
> *mumbles* _dumb fast robot_


Criticized for insulting instead of criticizing. Also posting too slowly. roud:


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Yet this is no ordinary ballet dancer, but a robot in the form of a swan, created at Mälardalen University and choreographed by professional dancer Åsa Unander-Scharin.
www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/09/100921092407.htm

Criticized for taking up ballet without letting on!


----------



## Kisshoten

Criticized for irrelevant posting and criticizing the previous person on grounds not proven to be true...



*sniffles*


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for being an emotional entp.


----------



## Kisshoten

Criticized for jumping to conclusions...

I have a cold...


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for coming online anyway, putting us all at risk for a computer virus.


----------



## Kisshoten

Criticized for attempting to deny me my right to be online...
Criticized for being so paranoid...
Criticized for not having a good antivirus...
Criticized for lack of empathy...I'm having a cold here! I could catch a fever..!

*mumbles*_stupid insensitive tin can_


----------



## Stephen

Criticized for, once again, confusing insults with criticism.


----------



## L

Criticised for not feeling insulted.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Criticized for expecting someone to feel insulted in a thread that is about criticism


----------



## L

Roar on the edge.... that's soooooooo original


----------



## MsBossyPants

Anime and dragons ..... wow, never seen THAT before.


----------



## Ćerulean

Wow... black username, black avatar, black 'My Mood', black text. Never seen THAT before.


----------



## cue5c

Because people forming a heart is so much more original.


----------



## Ćerulean

Because not stating what would be more original, instead telling what isn't, makes you original apparently.


----------



## Kisshoten

Criticized for reasons unknown...


----------



## JiminyCrick

Good job of using an overused quote in your signature.


----------



## Kisshoten

Done a bad job of criticizing me......


----------



## Elyasis

Abusing the ellipsis.


----------



## PBedingfield

Letting a cat sit on your desk(assuming that is your cat )


----------



## L

No, it isn't his cat, he stole it


----------



## Ylajali

Has included "Piano music - VERY EMOTIONAL" in his profile without any apparent sense of irony.


----------



## L

Typist douche:dry:

*sniff* don't have to make fun of me:crying:


----------



## Kisshoten

Sobbing sissy...


----------



## Ylajali

claims to use Ti, doesn't understand the ordering of cognitive functions.


----------



## L

People boxer!


----------



## ENTJam

Naturalist, please.


----------



## L

Conclusion jumper!


----------



## ENTJam

Not jumping - it's in your signature.


----------



## L

goguapsy said:


> Naturalist, *please*.


The bolded implies sacrasm, so that is why I called you a conclusion jumper, almost like you didn't believe me or were making fun of me or something lol.



goguapsy said:


> Not jumping - it's in your signature.


And you believe everything in a person's signature?:laughing:


----------



## MsBossyPants

criticized for trying to start an argument


----------



## Zerosum

For making me think of Margaret Thatcher... Ive lost my appetite!


----------



## L

How do you know I wouldn't read it?


----------



## ENTJam

I don't know, can you?


----------



## L

L_Lawliet said:


> How do you know I* wouldn't* read it?





goguapsy said:


> I don't know, *can* you?


I looked at his signature and commented about it.... so I would say that I can:dry:


----------



## ENTJam

You would say so. But would you be so?


----------



## L

goguapsy said:


> You would say so. But would you be so?


----------



## ENTJam

@L_Lawliet Your reading skills...


----------



## cue5c

goguapsy said:


> @L_Lawliet Your reading skills...


Tagging someone? How 5 hours and 51 minutes ago of you.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

cue5c said:


> Tagging someone? How 5 hours and 51 minutes ago of you.


Your level of precision is not high enough.


----------



## cue5c

Or you're not looking far enough. To quote the masterpiece _Pocahontas_, "Dig and dig and dig and diggety-dig!"


----------



## ENTJam

That sounds SO wrong...


----------



## Pianoasis

I don't get it. Why is it "SO wrong"? You gotta get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## ENTJam

And you gotta finish your sentences with a period.


----------



## Elyasis

It's called a full stop.


----------



## ENTJam

From thefreedictionary.com:

Definition of "period":


> 10. A punctuation mark ( . ) indicating a full stop, placed at the end of declarative sentences and other statements thought to be complete, and after many abbreviations.


So no, it's not called a full stop - that what a period MAKES in a sentence (a full stop).

Therefore, criticised for being a shame to INTJs and providing false information.


Hehehe.


----------



## L

Stereotyper! Perhaps she was playing INTP and being a devil's advocate? :thinking face:


----------



## ENTJam

But then she was would still be wrong! A devil's advocate only argues the oposing POV... (s)he doesn't make false statements!


----------



## DeritIS

goguapsy said:


> But then she was would still be wrong! A devil's advocate only argues the oposing POV... (s)he doesn't make false statements!


false, here im A devil's advocate making false statement.


----------



## AbioticPrime

DeritIS said:


> false, here im A devil's advocate making false statement.


Lol what are you, logical M.C. Escher?


----------



## DeritIS

Serial Hero said:


> Lol what are you, logical M.C. Escher?


no, yes I am


----------



## ENTJam

I won't criticise you because I laughed out loud with your reply!

(And I'll be criticised for not criticising... so let's just skip it.)


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

goguapsy said:


> I won't criticise you because I laughed out loud with your reply!
> 
> (And I'll be criticised for not criticising... so let's just skip it.)


Anticipating criticism for stupidity doesn't really numb the pain. You might try to tell yourself it does, but no.


----------



## Kisshoten

Quite the critic aren't we...(This is both criticism and an observation )

[and, I'm sorry if the criticism isn't critical enough...]


----------



## AbioticPrime

Dante said:


> Quite the critic aren't we...(This is both criticism and an observation )
> 
> [and, I'm sorry if the criticism isn't critical enough...]


Hmm, regression to tact. 

Guess you aren't used to your _old_ signature again yet ;p


----------



## ENTJam

Brother... this emoticon - ;p - is too weird to be pictured being done in real life.

I criticise you (and further on DEMAND that you take one) for not taking a picture showing us you attempting to do that emoticon... ;p


----------



## AbioticPrime

goguapsy said:


> Brother... this emoticon - ;p - is too weird to be pictured being done in real life.
> 
> I criticise you (and further on DEMAND that you take one) for not taking a picture showing us you attempting to do that emoticon... ;p












Too lazy so here's some ***** (<-- not good or bad) lookin' kid doing it. Now you can have your way with it


----------



## Kisshoten

Serial Hero said:


> Too lazy so here's some ****** (<-- not good or bad)* lookin' kid doing it. Now you can have your way with it


My, my you do have a way with words. And the best part is that it's totally not offensive...!


----------



## ENTJam

Serial Hero said:


>


WTF is that suppose to mean? Seriously?!

On thread:
"My, my"? Please... proper grammar would require some form of punctuation after the second my. So please, don't write (or, in this case, type) if you can't write (in this case, type).


----------



## L

goguapsy said:


> WTF is that suppose to mean? Seriously?!
> 
> On thread:
> "My, my"? Please... proper grammar would require some form of punctuation after the second my. So please, don't write (or, in this case, type) if you can't write (in this case, type).


Now you're just reaching for something.... jerkface


----------



## AbioticPrime

Name calling on an NT forum? Need I say more?


----------



## Ćerulean

I criticise you for facing towards the photographer and not toward the beautiful sunset that you trotted all that way to see. Your horse feels let down that s/he carried your buttocks all the way there and you can't even appreciate the scene. Needs moar Se. Consider yourself critcised, oh yeah.


----------



## MsBossyPants

criticized for anthropomorphizing


----------



## Ćerulean

Criticized for not anthropomorphizing, as well as not including proper spelling and punctuation in your reply. The onlooking Js are disappointed in your decision.


----------



## MsBossyPants

critcized for speaking for others


----------



## L

MsBossyPants said:


> critcized for speaking for others


Criticised for not understanding that _some _people need to be spoken for.


----------



## AbioticPrime

Improper spelling? I see none.

You analysis of everyone's theoretical feelings disappoints me. Especially the horse.

EDIT: double ninjad my attack on the INFJ.

P.S. criticizing me for the last 2 lines is lame. Don't do it.


----------



## L

Serial Hero said:


> Improper spelling? I see none.
> 
> You analysis of everyone's theoretical feelings disappoints me. Especially the horse.
> 
> EDIT: double ninjad.
> 
> P.S. criticizing me for the last 2 lines is lame. Don't do it.


Dafuq you talkin' about? 

...and I thought _I _had Ne....apparently I need lessons


----------



## AbioticPrime

L_Lawliet said:


> Criticised for not understanding that _some _people need to be spoken for.


Criticized for siding with an F. ON AN NT FORUM. Shame shame...

Also for drawing really quick and inaccurate conclusions.


----------



## L

Serial Hero said:


> Criticized for siding with an F. ON AN NT FORUM. Shame shame...


Criticised for being too slow.

EDIT: seriously, get with the times grandpa.


----------



## AbioticPrime

L_Lawliet said:


> Criticised for being too slow.
> 
> EDIT: seriously, get with the times grandpa.


Ironically, calling people "grandpa" died out at the turn of the century.


----------



## L

Serial Hero said:


> Ironically, calling people "grandpa" died out at the turn of the century.


So did being a cowboy....


----------



## AbioticPrime

L_Lawliet said:


> So did being a cowboy....


In 2000? Really? lol...


----------



## Ćerulean

So did your face. ooo


----------



## babayaga94

L said:


> About twenty seconds because I knew what I wanted to type and I knew that they already had memes for it, and also...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you're still doing it wrong...
> 
> And, @_babayaga94_


----------



## L

KINGJADEX said:


> Dude...you know it was a quasi-joke, right?


I don't care if it was a quasimoto.



babayaga94 said:


>


You are supposed to criticise the person above you:angry:

And how dare you imply that I am lying... how.dare.you.sir.


----------



## KINGJADEX

L said:


> I don't care if it was a quasimoto.
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to criticise the person above you:angry:
> 
> And how dare you imply that I am lying... how.dare.you.sir.


A quasimodo? Haha, I think you may _actually_ be retarded. You've taken my jokey "critique" way too personally and way too far!


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I criticise the above for being more an insult than a criticism.

An *insult (also called a slur, scoff, slight or putdown) is an expression, statement (or sometimes behavior) which is considered degrading and offensive. Insults (sometimes called "cracks" "remarks" or one-liners) may be intentional or accidental. An example of the latter is a well-intended simple explanation, which in fact is superfluous, but is given due to underestimating the intelligence or knowledge of the other.
Criticism is the practice of judging the merits and faults of something or someone in an intelligible (or articulate) way. *


----------



## babayaga94

Can't see what you type all this bold font stuff flashing my eyes "uuugghhh ugghhh"


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

I criticise the above for being more an insult than a criticism.

An *insult (also called a slur, scoff, slight or putdown) is an expression, statement (or sometimes behavior) which is considered degrading and offensive. Insults (sometimes called "cracks" "remarks" or one-liners) may be intentional or accidental. An example of the latter is a well-intended simple explanation, which in fact is superfluous, but is given due to underestimating the intelligence or knowledge of the other.
Criticism is the practice of judging the merits and faults of something or someone in an intelligible (or articulate) way.*


----------



## babayaga94




----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Now you can criticise me for not criticising you and letting you know you made me smile


----------



## BeauGarcon

He likes a shonen anime.


----------



## babayaga94

CCccccoooommmboooo bREAKkkeerrrr


----------



## TreeBob

This thread of spam has run it's course. Closed


----------

